# Ohhhh blimmy what you find



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just trying to get George matt free before his visit to the groomers tomorrow. He has a few matts on his belly and legs even though he is brushed often. Well I could not believe what I found on/in his willy!!! thought I would give it a little trim so cut a bit off he is a good boy and does not mind thank goodness.  as I looked closer at the little hole at the end of his willy (sorry to be so graphic but others need to be aware) I thought his fur was turning blond? But NO it was one of those B####y pointy grass seeds right in there point first ahhh poor George. I thought I have got to do something  so as he was calm I managed to gently pull it out phew what a relief I thought it was going to be a trip to the vets. Lucky it looked like it had not been there long may be from the walk this morning phew. Just thought I would make others aware that these seeds can get any where. So tomorrow George will be well trimmed around his belly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ooooo! Nasty. Good job you found it.  thanks for the heads up.......Max, your bits will be checked daily from now on!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh and so will George's and Harry's


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Bless, the indignity of it!! Hope he has a successful trip to the groomer!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We know all about matts on the boy bits! The first time I found one there I was stunned. Even there? really!?!? this kid can't catch a break.
Glad you got him sorted out. Loved the pics of him on the other post. He is such a stunner!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope he's still a stunner when he has his groom tomorrow I'm dreading it!! my best friend works with my groomers mum, who said to her today that the little one(George) was in tomorrow for his groom. My friend told her how I wanted him groomed? she said to my friend that she hoped I was'nt one of those owners that give the groomer so many instructions? Well my friend told her that I was definately one of those owner and that I had chatted to other poo owners and researched the different cuts. Groomers mum said her daughter hated those sort of owners!!! Well now I'm really worried her daughter is lovely and has groomed my cairns and friends cairns for the last 8 years so I think she should know me well by now. She has done two small trims on George and he looked lovely. Last time I asked her to cut a good bit off him but she suggested that I waited till this time. Wished I had insisted as due to the current hot weather he was hot and I had to trim him a bit and also the matts started appearing (so may be I know my dog best) Well I'm sorry but she will get a list of instructions on what I want. Last time I took her some stuff on grooming cockapoos off the internet and she was pleased so let her keep the info. My groomer fell in love with George when I first got him and went on to buy her mum one, his fur is so different to George though but he shreds quite a lot, also her mum has a another poo cross dog so she has got to have some understanding of poo's I think? Sorry for ranting on but her mother comments has made me cross, as I said to my friend we are paying for the service so should get what we want. My friend says I've got to take George and her boy tomorrow as she does'nt want to get him cut wrong?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well we all know how I feel about it  I have a huge list including don't cut his eyelashes. We pay a lot for a groom around here (50-60$ plus tip) so Yes I want exactly what I want and yes we do know our dogs better than anyone.
I don't know if you have ever seen a picture of Jake's first groom but i was horrified. No nose shaving became the first thing on my list after that one!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

geez. good luck with the groom tomorrow!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well we all know how I feel about it  I have a huge list including don't cut his eyelashes. We pay a lot for a groom around here (50-60$ plus tip) so Yes I want exactly what I want and yes we do know our dogs better than anyone.
> I don't know if you have ever seen a picture of Jake's first groom but i was horrified. No nose shaving became the first thing on my list after that one!!


Thanks Donna two more things to add to my list, don't cut his eyelashes and no shaved nose the list gets longer oh dear!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Thanks Donna two more things to add to my list, don't cut his eyelashes and no shaved nose the list gets longer oh dear!!


and no triangle faces


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She sounds as if she should know what she is doing and I guess that comment was never meant to reach your ears! but its not a comment I will be making when I (one day, when the bl***y builder gets sorted) finally start grooming, I will be asking the owners exactly what they want, then they shouldn't complain, although I'll explain that the dogs don't always look like you expect even if every detail is followed to the letter, bit like taking a celeb picture to the hairdressers and saying 'make me look like her'!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think part of the problem over here is that Cockapoos are not nearly as popular and a lot of groomers have never really cut one. In all the traveling we do and all the dog parks we go to, we have only met up with two other cockapos. One I didn't even know was a poo because they had him shaved all the way down, face and all.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna do you comb around the muzzle then? Theirs kind of turn into a straggly mess but the hate it when I try to go near it. Wonder how you keep them clean.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Donna do you comb around the muzzle then? Theirs kind of turn into a straggly mess but the hate it when I try to go near it. Wonder how you keep them clean.


I comb it and use doggie wipes to help clean it. Nothing really takes the stain out tho. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

C'mon where are the pics of Gorgeous George with his new hair do?


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Marzi he does'nt look like my baby any more? I'm quite with the body but the head I could cry!! she shaved the top of his nose he looks like a poodle (nothing against poodles) but he is a furry cockapoo. Her mums cockapoo came out to play with him but his cut was very different and his face was lovely. We went to the cockapoo games on saturday and had planned to have his photo taken! but could not do it with his face looking like it did!! Also as we met other owners I kept telling them that he had his first proper trim the day before and that he was now scalped. OH can home after being away and was not happy with how George looked?? but it was him that said get him cut short for his hols in cornwall. On the bright side it will grow plus will start looking at one day grooming courses for owners as I think like others will do him myself in the future. Donna mentioned the clippers she uses so will have to find the thread. Will try and put a photo of him when I learn how as no one here to help at the moment xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you.
It is the dog under the hair that makes him Gorgeous  
It will grow and I'm sure he couldn't care less.
Enjoy Cornwall.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It maybe that your groomer is just not used to doing Cockapoo's, I did read a thread on a groomers site that suggested clipping them according to whichever breed they favoured and I was screaming NO inside my head!! although most I am seeing now that have been groomed have had it done well, you could give the same groomer another chance but explain that you don't want it done the same and tell her what not to touch!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Your right Marzi it is the dog under the fur and I love him to bits also Im sure he feels better as he is even more funny than normal with his doodle dashes. Can't wait to see him on the beach in cornwall with our doggy gang (6 grown up dogs)? He's not met the girls yet (friends dogs) they are two mini jacks who can be a bit snappy, but Im sure his big cairn brothers Harry (my cairn) and Charlie (10 years old carin) the pack leader will look after him!! although Sam (carin)is a bit wairy of them and is only happy if he has open space around him ?(friends boys H's brothers). Harry sorted them out last year when we ended up stopping in their caravan awning for a few days there was no fighting just the odd bark and some growling, hope they are ok again this year as not met up since? Charlie takes no messing from any of the gang he just grumbles and stomps through them with the odd bark. Charle made me laugh when we went to the groomers with George(normally take one of mine and one of my friends at a time) we took him with George as he is so calm and would keep G calm. When I went to pick him up groomer bought out her mums cockapoo same age as G to have a play!! well Charlie kept a good eye on them as other poo was a bit unsure of other dogs so was a bit barky at first. It was funny how Charlie kept close to G and told the other poo off gently with a soft growel to play nicely. Which they did as G will play with any one they were soon doodle dashing all over which was lovely. Sorry for the long post x


----------

